# I think I'm in trouble!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I had to come into work early today and didn't have time to walk Cash before I left. He was really a excited this morning and wanted to play with everything that I had in my hands while I was getting ready. I have a feeling that I'm going to go home to a complete mess in the garage today, I'm sure he's going to do some of his best chewing/destruction today!! 

There's a reason I call him Crazy Cash


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

So? How did he do? Any surprises?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/what-wonderful-world-ultimate-vizsla.html

Watch this video with a good glass of wine before you clean up the mess.

RBD


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That's a great video!!

He wasn't as bad as I thought he would be, but he did go after the hot water heater and he found a bag of grass seeds that he ripped open and spread all over the garage floor. In the scheme of things that he's done in the past, this wasn't really that bad.  We're going out now to run off some steam, I can't shake him since I got home, he's brought me every toy that he has and he keeps crawling in my lap to chew on his toys.


----------

